# rahem brauch is das  normal^^?



## bioshocker (7. November 2008)

hallo

hab hier 4 rahmen kaputt rumzuliegen  2 billige (felt ethic,felt manic) und 2 etwas teuere (mankid kingdom,wtp beyond) sie sind alle hinter an sattelrohr gerissen warum????
javascript:gotoItemDetail43()


----------



## Stirni (7. November 2008)

pics or it never happend

fährst du den sattel vll. ganz raus und setzt dich dann hin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bioshocker (7. November 2008)

Nein der Sattel ist ganz unten.


----------



## gmozi (7. November 2008)

Schon mal was von Garantie gehört? Vll bist Du auch einfach zu dick


----------



## powderJO (7. November 2008)

ich würde auch brechen, wenn der typ, der auf mir draufsitzt so schreibt (und wahrscheinlich auch spricht) wie du.


----------



## Stirni (7. November 2008)

haha ja das hab ich grade auch gedacht


----------



## bioshocker (7. November 2008)

Nein  ich  bin  nicht  dick.
Ich habe eine normale Figur und wiege 73 Kilo.
Ja  Entschuldigung ich habe schnell mal etwas geschrieben.
Weiß vielleicht jemand woran es liegen könnte wäre dankbar für eine Antwort.
Mfg.tony


----------



## Stirni (7. November 2008)

was hast du denn so gemacht,dass es passiert sein könnte,ist die frage!


----------



## acardipane (7. November 2008)

was heisst rahem brauch ?


kanns nicht sein dass du z.b. nach jedem sprung dich auf den sattel fallen lässt ?


----------



## bioshocker (7. November 2008)

Ja  ich fahre  hauptsächlich Street und Pipe .
Ich weiß nicht.


----------



## bioshocker (7. November 2008)

acardipane schrieb:


> kanns nicht sein dass du z.b. nach jedem sprung dich auf den sattel fallen lässt ?


 
Nein das passiert selten mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bioshocker (7. November 2008)

Ich bin echt schon an überlegen ob ich mir den S&M LTF Rahm kaufe.
aber wenn ich mir den kaufe und der dann auch  bricht hab  ich kein  bock mehr zufahren.


----------



## Stirni (7. November 2008)

guckdoch mal obs an dir und deinen einstellung liegt...da nützt dir auch nen full Ti. rahmen nix...poste einfach mal ein bild von einem rad,was du aufgebaut hast.


----------



## bioshocker (7. November 2008)

Ich kann den Rahm posten das  bike ist schon auseinandergebaut in Einzelteilen.


----------



## bioshocker (7. November 2008)

Naja fahrstil.... meine gozilla halten zu mir schon 4 jahre ^^


----------



## Stirni (7. November 2008)

was ist/sind gozilla ?
bild muss nicht aktuell sein..irgendeins mal...post halt das bild vom rahmen und bild vom bruch/riss bitte auch.


----------



## bioshocker (7. November 2008)

Gozilla  Sry ich nen die Felgen so ...lol  das sind gute alte schwere 5 Hohlkammerfelgen in chrom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (7. November 2008)

kann es sein dass du die pipe nicht nur fährst?


----------



## bioshocker (7. November 2008)

Ja recht hast du, ich fahr sie nicht nur ich rock sie


----------



## Stirni (7. November 2008)

ich denke auf jeden fall ,dass du nen fehler gemacht hast...bei felt ist vll noch niedrige qualität im spiel aber bei mankind und wtp sicher nicht.


----------



## I bins d i bins (7. November 2008)

bioshocker schrieb:


> Ich bin echt schon an überlegen ob ich mir den S&M LTF Rahm kaufe.
> aber wenn ich mir den kaufe und der dann auch  bricht hab  ich kein  bock mehr zufahren.



bitte kauf dir kein neuen rahmen mehr sondern hör gleich auf mit radfahren.


----------



## Lizard.King (7. November 2008)

zieh lieber weiter kräftig an der pipe


----------



## RISE (7. November 2008)

Nur mal so als Nachfrage: wie lang ist n deine Sattelstütze? Wenn die Rahmen alle an der gleichen Stelle kaputt gehen und die Sattelstütze richtig kurz ist, könnte es ja unter Umständen einen Zusammenhang zwischen beidem geben.
Und als Tipp: wenn ich schon vier Rahmen gekillt hätte, würd ich mir nicht so einen superleichten Rahmen holen, besonders wo die Garantieabwicklung bei S&M mehr als bescheiden sein soll.


----------



## bioshocker (8. November 2008)

Vielleicht liegt es wirklich an meinen Fahrstil ich fahr ja schon  6 jahre bmx und immer brechen die Rahmen


----------



## RISE (8. November 2008)

Na dann Standard STA!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (8. November 2008)

Bei was für Tricks brechen dir denn die Rahmen?


----------



## Mr Puky (11. November 2008)

nutbraker!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fridl89 (28. November 2008)

würd mich auch ma interessieren


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. November 2008)

Ich habe mir erlaubt die Posts hier zu lesen...........Leute ,Leute,da lobe ich mir KTWR und Lounge !


----------



## RISE (29. November 2008)

Ja, dann geh da doch auch wieder hin?!


----------

